# C++ IDE mit dunkler Arbeitsoberfläche.



## billionaire (12. April 2016)

*C++ IDE mit dunkler Arbeitsoberfläche.*

Moin,

ich beginne bald eine Ausbildung zum Programmentwickler und will mich jetzt intensiver mit C++ befassen, ich suche daher ein IDE mit integriertem Compiler. Wie im Titel bereits erwähnt mit dunkler Oberfläche, um die Augen zu schonen, ich bin auch ein Nachtmensch.

Sowas in die Richtung suche ich, als Oberfläche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ja, das ist responsives Webdesign, ich weiß, ist auch nur ein Beispiel)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es sowas gibt, deshalb frage ich hier. Wenn es sehr empfehlenswert ist, das Programm, darf es auch was kosten.


Gruß

Billi


----------



## turbosnake (12. April 2016)

*AW: C++ IDE mit dunkler Arbeitsoberfläche.*

Ich weiß nicht ob Atom das alles mit bringt, aber wieso soll es eine IDE sein?


----------



## DarkMo (12. April 2016)

*AW: C++ IDE mit dunkler Arbeitsoberfläche.*

Wieso nicht? ^^ Also Visual Studio hatte auch ne schöne "antrazit" Farbene Oberfläche. Ich fand dieses dunkle Grau jedenfalls sehr stimmig


----------



## -sori- (12. April 2016)

*AW: C++ IDE mit dunkler Arbeitsoberfläche.*

Wie wärs mit Sublime Text?


----------



## bockwurst90 (13. April 2016)

*AW: C++ IDE mit dunkler Arbeitsoberfläche.*

Willst du für Windows oder Unix programmieren?

- Visual Studio (Windows-Favorit)
- Eclipse CDT mit Moonrise UI
- Code:Blocks

Eine Bitte: Lerne zuerst mit den GNU-Tools direkt umzugehen und make-files zu schreiben  Verwende doch zuerst Atom oder gedit oder vim als Editor um cpp-Dateien zu schreiben.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. April 2016)

*AW: C++ IDE mit dunkler Arbeitsoberfläche.*

Ich glaube, jede große IDE kann optisch angepasst werden ...  

Wobei sich Visual Studio wirklich anbieten würde, falls du Windows nutzt.  Das passt vom Funktionsumfang und hat ab Werk einen wunderschönen dunkel-grauen Stil. 

Aber ich bin sicher, in Eclipse  beispielsweise kann man das auch hinbekommen, dort kann man sehr viel an der Grafikoberfläche herumdoktoren.


Selbst Notepad++  kommt mit einer Menge schöner Grafikprofile  (obwohl Notepadd++ einen auch immer wieder damit überrascht, was es alles kann ...  dafpr dass es offiziell nur ein Editor ist )


----------



## MaxRink (13. April 2016)

*AW: C++ IDE mit dunkler Arbeitsoberfläche.*

Jep,. VS ist imho mit die Beste Wahl, Crosscompilingsupport für Linux etc. kommt auch bald™


----------



## _maxe (13. April 2016)

*AW: C++ IDE mit dunkler Arbeitsoberfläche.*

Code:Blocks kann ich empfehlen wenn man ein gutes gesammt Paket haben möchte.

Falls du auf Unix unterwegs bist empfehle ich dir aber trotzdem mal Vim + compiler. Sehr gut anpassbar, schnell und wenn man es beheerscht ist man unschlagbar flink im navigieren oder bearbeiten.


----------



## VikingGe (15. April 2016)

*AW: C++ IDE mit dunkler Arbeitsoberfläche.*

Unter Linux habe ich bislang auch keine positive Erfahrung mit "großen" IDEs gemacht. KDevelop ist so lahmarschig, dass es wirklich in der Produktivität einschränkt; bei Eclipse ist der Editor meiner Meinung nach Mist und die meistgenutzte Funktion ist der "Neu starten"-Button im Hauptmenü. Bei Code::Blocks hab ich schon lange nicht mehr reingeschaut, harmoniert nicht gut mit KDE, aber das funktionierte damals immerhin.

vim ist mir persönlich allerdings auch zu blöd, daher Kate. Startet auf Knopfdruck nen Compiler, hat ein GDB-Plugin für angenehmeres Debugging (man muss gdb allerdings trotzdem auf der Kommandozeile bedienen können, Nachteil gegenüber "richtigen" IDEs) und git kann man auch in der Konsole bedienen, ist jetzt nicht so schwer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Eine Bitte: Lerne zuerst mit den GNU-Tools direkt umzugehen und make-files zu schreiben


Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ganz froh, dass man das _nicht_ von Hand machen muss, sondern dass es Werkzeuge wie CMake gibt, die einem sowas abnehmen. Ich hab hier ein Projekt mit aktuell 359 .cpp-Dateien, 785 Headern und einigen Library-Abhängigkeiten, da will ich nicht jeden Mist von Hand in ein Makefile tippen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. April 2016)

*AW: C++ IDE mit dunkler Arbeitsoberfläche.*

Also bei Visual Studio gibts ein dunkles "Farb-Schema":
visual studio dark color scheme - Google-Suche

Hier noch wie manss bei der 2012er einstellt:
Theme andern in Visual Studio 2 12


----------



## ryzen1 (18. April 2016)

*AW: C++ IDE mit dunkler Arbeitsoberfläche.*

Nutze aktuell Visual Studio mit dem Theme: Selenitic | Studio Styles
Auf der Seite findest du massig Themes


----------



## Shutterfly (18. April 2016)

*AW: C++ IDE mit dunkler Arbeitsoberfläche.*



-sori- schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Sublime Text?



Seit wann ist Sublime eine IDE?

Da es noch nicht in der Runde war: A cross-platform IDE for C and C++ :: JetBrains CLion 

Inzwischen bin ich großer Fan der JetBrains-Produkte und kann sie nur wärmstens empfehlen. Vor allem wenn man, wie ich, unter Linux arbeitet. Ansonsten wäre Visual Studio eine Alternative, welche du ab der Ausbildung, von der Berufsschule aus, ggf. sogar umsonst bekommst (also die Professional Editionen).

PS: Sofern es in Deutschland ist, hier gibts keine Ausbildung zum "Programmentwickler".


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (19. April 2016)

*AW: C++ IDE mit dunkler Arbeitsoberfläche.*

"Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung" nennt sich das in Deutschland.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. April 2016)

*AW: C++ IDE mit dunkler Arbeitsoberfläche.*



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> "Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung" nennt sich das in Deutschland.



Jein.  FIAE ist die offizielle Berufsbezeichnung, und etwas das man erlernen kann. 

Ein "Programmentwickler" bezieht sich eher auf die Tätigkeit ...   erfahrungsgemäß sind die Menschen dahinter meist keine FIAEs


----------



## Shutterfly (19. April 2016)

*AW: C++ IDE mit dunkler Arbeitsoberfläche.*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Jein.  FIAE ist die offizielle Berufsbezeichnung, und etwas das man erlernen kann.
> 
> Ein "Programmentwickler" bezieht sich eher auf die Tätigkeit ...   erfahrungsgemäß sind die Menschen dahinter meist keine FIAEs



Genau aus dem Grund frage ich nämlich  FIAE hat, nach Aussage IHK, einen kaufmännischen Anteil von 60%, worüber ich nun nicht diskutieren möchte 

Mich hat die Aussage "Programmentwickler", welche zugegeben auch extrem laienhaft klingt, verwundert und ich würde gerne den wahren Ausbildungsberuf wissen


----------

